

Assange case: Americas Foreign ministers to meet over UK threats - pitiburi
http://rt.com/news/oas-ecuador-uk-theats-asylum-984/

======
wallflower
OT: I like OAS' birds-eye view logo Maybe I'm reading too deep into the logo
but the symbolism (the the outward pointing spear-like flag poles in a circle-
the-wagons type cluster) seems aggressive and appropriate

